# this rat DESPERATLY needs a home!!!!!



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

http://york.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-giv...ale-rat-free-to-loving-home-W0QQAdIdZ54529711

here is the link, it sounds like he is in a horrbile home right now!! please can someone help him? i can't get any more ratties! (dad's orders).
thanks for looking,
skitza


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

He doesn't sound like he's doing that badly - The owner actually cares about him and is trying to find him a good home :?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

8O So...
what in that ad makes it sound like a horrible home? 
He needs a new one obviously but it sounds like he has been well cared for and loved. =/


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Skitza... I think it is time for you to take a break from reading pet placement ads

Often it becomes too emotional to absorb the fact that their are so many out there in need of homes. One may panic everytime they read about one needing a home & that panic spill out to anyone who will listen. That is when it is time to take a step back & repeat the mantra that so many of us who do rescue on a regular basis tell ourselves everyday...

I can't save them all
I can't save them all
I can't save them all

This person sounds like they have a level head & they are doing eveything right. I am sure they will find a home or work it out that they keep it with them.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Skitza said:


> http://york.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-FREE-white-male-rat-free-to-loving-home-W0QQAdIdZ54529711
> 
> here is the link, it sounds like he is in a horrbile home right now!! please can someone help him? skitza


????? Nothing in that ad screams "horrible home" to me.
(looks at own boys in cage.... is this a horrible home for them?)


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ok, i'm sorry, i guess that is just me like you said we can't save them all yet we want too. sorry.


----------

